# VA Out Patient Services



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

Anyone using the VA facility located at the Embassy in Manila? Wondering if i can have my meds refilled there. I am a DAV and get my meds in the states from the VA. And what kind of regular medical services do they provide?


----------



## Donwarner87 (Jan 18, 2016)

Only Vets with a service connected disability are allowed use of the Manila clinic. You can email the DAV and they maybe able to help you with your questions. [email protected]


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

*Dav*



Donwarner87 said:


> Only Vets with a service connected disability are allowed use of the Manila clinic. You can email the DAV and they maybe able to help you with your questions. [email protected]


I am rated at 10% That get the door open?


----------



## Donwarner87 (Jan 18, 2016)

Yes, even 0%. As long as it's service connected. If you're planning on living here, fill out a VA form 21-22 and change your address to the Manila clinic. The DAV is really good to get your paperwork submitted. Much easier to work with than the one I used in the states.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

Donwarner87 said:


> Yes, even 0%. As long as it's service connected. If you're planning on living here, fill out a VA form 21-22 and change your address to the Manila clinic. The DAV is really good to get your paperwork submitted. Much easier to work with than the one I used in the states.


Great Thanks and I will reach out to them (DAV) This will be a huge move for us and i wish I could wish away the work but no such luck. Good thing is that we have built our home and have a car there so that will help.

Thanks again for the quick reply

Mike
<Snip>


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Rebaqshratz, 

Since I have many dealings with the VA both stateside and here, I thought I would add my comments to give you and any other Vet a realistic view of the VA here vs the VA services stateside. 

First of all the VA in PI is the only VARO and VAMC located in a foreign country. Medical services provided for Veterans in other foreign countries falls under the Foreign Medical Program (FMP) where the Veteran pays the medical provider up-front for the medical service and is then reimbursed if the medical situation is of a Service Connected nature. Last year it was discussed at the higher levels to switch the Philippines from its current VA limited clinic to the FMP, however since there are still so many eligible Filipinos and US Veterans using the clinic, the change over date was postponed.

OK…The Manila clinic is great for its limited services. When you first walk in after passing through security, there are 2 people sitting at the check in counter. One is for Medical (VAMC) and the other is for Claims (VARO). Yes, you can actually get claims information right here from a person. As stated above, everything done medically by this clinic is based upon Service Connection (SC), meaning that if you have a medical issue that you don’t have at least a “0” percent SC they will send you elsewhere. (In the past there have been times where if it is within the scope of their expertise, they will try to do what they can to help with your non-SC issue).

Now as far as meds from the pharmacy, if you are living here they will mail you your meds to your home or if you have a FPO mail box then they will also mail there. If however you are only visiting and you run out of your service connected meds, then they will give you up to a 15 day supply to hold you over. 

If you are moving here, the best thing I can suggest for you to do is go to the clinic along with your latest VA award letter and any other medical records and whatever meds you are on. Tell them at the counter you are moving here and you want to change your VAMC and VARO from the one you have in the US. They will take down some very basic information. Then you will sit down with someone in admin where they will take down more info and set you up with an initial doctor appt. After that you will just have your regular scheduled appointments.

Here are a couple of links to help you with the transition,

JM101

http://www.va.gov/directory/guide/facility.asp?ID=682 also click onto the Fact Sheet Link for more information

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ph.../979290-another-medical-emergency-pt-2-a.html


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

Thank JM101 great info and i will visit with these folks when I next in PI off duty from work and try to arrange things for the move early 2017

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Dav/vfw*



Rebaqshratz said:


> I am rated at 10% That get the door open?


In your posts I didn't notice the intended area you will be staying or moving into. If in or around the Angeles City area, Be sure to visit and or email the VFW In Angeles. They have a fairly large DAV group that meet there and most would have loads of information of value to you. It is the largest VFW post outside of the US and they have embassy outreach events and other activities quite often. That's to say nothing of a pretty good place to get a bite to eat.
Also helpful is This Page at the US Embassy where they list the dates and times of outreach location you may be interested in.


Jet Lag


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

BUT...there is one critical thing that the above posts failed to mention...

The VA Regional Office and the VA Medical Clinic are *NOT* located inside the US Embassy or on the US Embassy Compound in Ermita any longer.

They are located on Roxas Blvd. near EDSA and the Mall of Asia in Pasay City...they moved several years ago but some websites still show them as falsely being in the Embassy compound.

If you have any service connected disability...no matter what the rating, they can handle all of your needs...but ONLY for the service connected issues. They WILL NOT treat any other issues.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Rebaqshratz said:


> Thank JM101 great info and i will visit with these folks when I next in PI off duty from work and try to arrange things for the move early 2017
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mike




The location of this VA Facility in Manila is a BIG reason why many disabled vets come here to the Philippines to live and/or retire because this is the ONLY VA Medical Clinic located outside the continental U.S. There is a big U.S. Hospital in Guam where you can go also but it is not an actual VA Facility. Having a fully staffed VA Regional Office and a fully staffed VA Medical Clinic right here in the Philippines makes it a lot easier for us disabled veterans to keep our benefits current.


----------

